# When you first toke, should you do it with someone you trust?



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

I hear to bring food also.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

It depends. Yes having someone who has been stoned before to be with you, they will know more or less how you are feeling as they have been thru it already.

Also your tolerance to a drug helps, Don't smoke too much. Or loads. Smoke some...see how u feel....if u feel good about it...not that strong effect on you. smoke a little more. 

Dont just have joint after joint...getting people to get you to smoke more just because they are talking you into it..."go on man you can take it" just ignore it....you are smoking for your own enjoyment and self expirimentation. And not theirs

Yes on the food, It makes all your senses seem like they are on over drive...if you focus strongly enough. So if u start to think about food, u will want and crave that food. althou it depends on the person and situation, u might not get the "munchies"


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Depends what you're hitting and how much you're hitting it. It's a bit proportional. 

If you're doing a couple little puffs I wouldn't worry too much, you might not even get hungry. But if it's your first time and you're going to try an emulate someone with experience and hold it in (which I do not recommend), or smoke a whole cannon (which I also do not recommend for your first time), best to be with friends you trust. Depending on your body chemistry it is possible for some people to get too high and flip out if someone isn't there to keep you focused - this happened to me. Munchies are usually delayed and proportional in my experience. If you end up stoned, expect to want to eat a horse later.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

A minimum level of trust IS necessary, but on top of that, you wanna make sure you blaze with people that are gonna contribute to a positive vibe overall. If these guys are chill and easy to hang out with, then go for it. If you're with people that aren't making a good contribution to the experience, you might as well not be smoking weed at all.

I second the bit about having some food on hand. Good music is also a must. Another thing I highly recommend, once you're good and baked; throw on some Dragonball Z. You'll thank me later. :wink:


----------



## Kaspa (Jul 11, 2011)

Having someone you trust in a sense of trip-sitter or toking first time with someone you don't know? 

As with toking, you don't necessarily need to have someone you trust with you, but sure having one won't hurt you. Also it can be a lot more fun with a other person. If you are toking in a sense that you don't know the person with whom you are toking, it could or not could be a problem. It could break the ice for deep conversations, or it could cause you anxiety (in a sense) that during the effects of MJ you may become overly cautious with new people. And yes, bring the food - you will find that your appetite will lift into new dimensions.


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

I just want to echo what some other people have said and say that if your friend is experienced and you're not don't try to keep up with them, seen a lot of newbies have a bad time that way. Take a hit and wait a few minutes and see how you feel before taking another. It's not really that big a deal but overdoing it is one of the only ways you can have a bad time, and its way easier to overdo it with no tolerance.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

It's more fun to share the experience, I believe.


----------



## DLS Jr (May 17, 2012)

Have you heard this before, newbies sometimes don't get that feel when they toke the first time? I suggest you toke twice. While you're feeling it get some nice music to listen to.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Why are people suggesting music? 

My first time toking with someone. I believe they are experienced, they do spliffs.


----------



## DLS Jr (May 17, 2012)

Vexed said:


> Why are people suggesting music?
> 
> My first time toking with someone. I believe they are experienced, they do spliffs.


Sir, I'll tell you what. There are plenty of experiences to be experienced differently when you're tokin'. Music is one of those awesome experiences.


----------



## BensUsername (Oct 22, 2011)

In my experience, smoking with someone who you're close with makes the experience much more enjoyable. This is good for the first time, because it'll make you more comfortable with the feeling. It's preferable that you're with a really funny, kind friend, so you have more to laugh at and lessen chances of anxiety/paranoia.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

How do I gauge trust or whatever? Im naturally skeptical of people


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Vexed said:


> How do I gauge trust or whatever? Im naturally skeptical of people


Whoa. I'd put the brakes on this if you don't know if you trust anyone or don't even know how you are supposed to gauge it.

You're either comfortable or you aren't, generally speaking. It isn't something you can just measure up. You could end up with a bad crowd for all we know.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

sprinkles said:


> Whoa. I'd put the brakes on this if you don't know if you trust anyone or don't even know how you are supposed to gauge it.
> 
> You're either comfortable or you aren't, generally speaking. It isn't something you can just measure up. You could end up with a bad crowd for all we know.


I have some trust in people. I wouldn't say I have enough trust in people in general (probably a Freud excuse).


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Vexed said:


> I have some trust in people. I wouldn't say I have enough trust in people in general (probably a Freud excuse).


Well put it this way. There are good and bad people who deal with weed and it may be more of one or the other depending on where you are from.

Basically the trust you're looking for here is someone who won't rob you or beat you up or get you too high and cause you to do stupid shit.

The smoking itself isn't a huge deal. Having a friend there can help with the vibe and make it better, but it's not like going to kill you or anything if it goes bad. So the level of trust is that where they'll not take advantage of you, not kill your buzz, nor let you go off by yourself and be paranoid - which isn't necessarily horrible in itself but can have you flipped out for a few hours and may not be comfortable.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

The first time I smoked nothing happened, but that was the 80's and weed was much less potent. Now I don't like generalizing, but my pothead friends are all the most non-threating people I know; most potheads are. Given the choice between robbing a bank and sitting on the couch, you bet they are staying on that couch. If they do other drugs, then things change drastically. 

the best advice I can give is as follows:1- be comfortable around the people you are with, i won't use the word trust: comfortable. 2-Make sure they know you have never smoked. 3-No water bongs or vaporizers: like my all time favorite the volcano. These are not for the inexperienced. 4- Relax, there is no need to overthink it, it will only cause anxiety, and that with harsh your buzz,


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks drugs are bad for you?

Answer: yes


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

donkeybals said:


> Am I the only one who thinks drugs are bad for you?
> 
> Answer: yes


Well my cigarette in the morning i have is far more dangerous and thats legal.


----------



## elle vs (May 29, 2012)

do it with someone you trust, then you might not be self-conscious about how you look, or if you seem stupid, etc.
but it can be a really relaxing and calming experience. I like to watch movies or listen to music. I don't really get the munchies though... but if you like to snack generally, you probably will... 
I suggest just kicking back in a comfortable space with someone you enjoy spending time with and putting on slow relaxing movies... or listen to Pink Floyd or something.
Its a "drug" that definitely is not bad for you if you don't over-use it... I believe it can actually be healthy for you to 'toke' every once in a while... it relieves stress... and we all know stress can be mentally and physically very unhealthy..


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a prescription, so I am nice and legal.


----------

